# Do i need a connector?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Those keyhole slots are supposed to attach it to a box, and in that situation you can just bring the conductors thru the hole since its rounded.

But if you have Romex coming out of the wall, I believe you need some type of connector/strain relief.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like it's supposed to be mounted to a box.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

yeah, its supposed to be mounted to a box. why is the less than half inch KO? it is plastic so maybe its considered a "bushed' hole. i would use an ACC bushing anyway. BBQ, we need a referance here!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I seriously hate encountering lights installed this way when they weren't designed for it.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I punch a 1/2 KO. Proper connector. End of story,


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

daveEM said:


> I punch a 1/2 KO. Proper connector. End of story,


Not necessarily.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> Not necessarily.


you could be right, that may not be the end . now that i think harder that was a pretty cheapass looking box. there could be complications laterand taking another look(im tired) just connecting that to nm coming out of the wall or ceiling is wrong anyway! there should be a box behind it


----------



## rcar (Apr 28, 2013)

Do the fixture wires have some sort of jacket or sleeve on them? One of my customers buys these cheap 2' fluorescent lights with a cloth sleeve around the hot and neutral and they don't have a belly pan. They are designed to pull the fixture wire through the smooth hole and be made up in a light box.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

rcar said:


> Do the fixture wires have some sort of jacket or sleeve on them? One of my customers buys these cheap 2' fluorescent lights with a cloth sleeve around the hot and neutral and they don't have a belly pan. They are designed to pull the fixture wire through the smooth hole and be made up in a light box.


 getting to be popular setting. gotta be cheaper for makers, tougher on us


----------



## Auselect (Dec 2, 2011)

Check the packaging, it probably comes with a connector for that size KO


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Nope, it doesnt come with a connector. Someone asked if the conductors had a sleeve over them, they do. The part in the pic is the back and the lamp assembly (sockets and ballast) snaps onto it. Wish i had taken more pics.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

As mentioned, that is made to go on top of a box, the hole is for the conductors to go thru into the box to be spliced. 

I'm not sure if you'r even allowed to bring a romex into that fixture and splice inside of it.

But that wouldn't stop me, I'd open that hole up to 7/8" with my unibit and pop a button connector in and never give it a second thought.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Briancraig81 said:


> Nope, it doesnt come with a connector....


 I'd bet a box of donuts that the instructions don't allow that fixture to be used as a stand-alone unit without a junction box.

What make and model?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Big John said:


> I'd bet a box of donuts that the instructions don't allow that fixture being used as a stand-alone unit without a junction box.


Bargaining with donuts ? What's wrong with you , lol ? Agreed . That type fixture is designed to mount to a box . The key way slots are proof of that . A 4' surface mount wraparound however , needs more support than a box will offer .


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

screw a pancake box to the light, slap some wirenuts on the wires and shove em through the grommet.

then hang the light with some toggle bolts if you really give a ****.

if not unibit the hole, slap a connector in it and call it good.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Big John said:


> What make and model?


I believe it was Lithonia, cant remember the model #. The GC picked it up at HD or Lowe's. Next time im at one i'll swing by the lighting section and find out.


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

papaotis said:


> getting to be popular setting. gotta be cheaper for makers, tougher on us


 It is a shame that people will want these cheap made fixtures installed in their nice homes.

A lot of these fixtures I have seen and have had to install should not pass the the listing/rating.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

just run your finger through hole 10x real fast, if it doesn't cut it you don't need a connector


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Cletis said:


> just run your finger through hole 10x real fast, if it doesn't cut it you don't need a connector


 just a band aid:whistling2:


----------

